# New vented skylight in existing roof



## lightninrodman (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi all, we are going to install a vented skylight in our bathroom. We have a wood frame house, with comp shingles. The roof is about 5 years old, and was done with a complete tear off, so it is only 1 layer. he roof was done with new sheeting, 1/2 OSB . The roof is on less than a 20* angle and we are in Northern Cal, our location never gets snow and the weather is mostly mild.

Here is my question, which is better suited for installation in an existing roof, a deck mounted or curb mounted skylight.? I looked all over the Velux website and could find no reccomendation.

I am leaning towards the curb type, If I remember correctly you can weave the flashing into the shingles then build the curb, then mount the skylight.

Is this correct? Any suggestions would be helpful.

Thanks for reading this,

Mikey


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Either style will work. It all depends on the quality job that is done on the flashing. I would install ice/water shield below the flashing/shingles and extend it about a foot or more around the perimeter of the opening.


----------

